

Ask HN: Why don't smartphones fulfill their #1 purpose? - koreyhinton

IMO, the #1 purpose of cell phones should be for safety reasons in an emergency. The phone that I would want to buy my kids doesn&#x27;t exist yet (as far as I&#x27;m aware of). I want a phone that prevents a car driver from texting and driving. It should be easy for someone in danger to put it in danger mode so that it can notify local authorities and can also notify close friends and family and even record audio and stream pictures of the perpetrator without the phone being able to be turned off when in danger mode and it should be difficult to break or disassemble.<p>Okay, yes I am an overly paranoid millennial but I am the way that I am and I would take a phone that fulfills the purpose of keeping my wife and children safe over one with an app store featuring a billion apps.<p>Why hasn&#x27;t this happened yet?
======
27182818284
First, yes, you are paranoid. Second, there is no demand, because people
aren't as paranoid as you and nobody else considers the #1 use to emergencies
past 1999. I can't imagine convincing most around me to give up their Samsung
or iPhone for a hardened-panic-mode phone without apps.

It is better to reinforce good habits than have a panic button. Teenagers were
terrible drivers before texting and they will be when holograms or whatever
come next. Danger-mode apps exist, I think, but they aren't widely used
because I don't think they're useful.

Perhaps someone with law enforcement background can speak more intelligently
about it, but my gut would be that good practices are better. (e.g., making
sure you know when someone is leaving / walking out the door so you know when
to expect them, etc)

------
eecks
Your wife and kids wouldn't want to use a crap phone like that.

> Why don't smartphones fulfill their #1 purpose?

> IMO, the #1 purpose of cell phones should be for safety reasons in an
> emergency.

As you said, it's your opinion. I don't think that's a phones/computers #1
purpose.

